# Looted Valkyrie



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I decided to "loot" my old Valkyrie because I found some inspiration in converting it so that Orks are piloting it and have made it into a bomba and this is what I've done so far. The Ork with the "pintle" mounted weapon has a magnet at the bottom of his foot and one is in the rear of the Valkyrie so that it's like a tail gunner and can be removed if I want to paint it or possibly move it so that it's hanging out the side doors which can still be opened and closed. Could us some tips as to how to improve it, like the canopy for example.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Any thoughts? Even if they are negative


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the idea and the plasicard work is very good.
I think that it could do with a few extra 'orky' glyphs, and a slightly more pannels/random bitz added to the structure (I don't see too many on the body) and I'm excited to see how it would be painted.
In essence, it's great, keep doing what you've already done. Do you have a specific clan in mind for it?

Oh, and a few gretchin somewhere always makes me feel better about ork vehicles, maybe have a few crew inside carrying bombs/ammo to drop out of the back or hanging onto the back of the tail. Dunno how you might model that though.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

A gretchen clinging desperately to the hull, perhaps about to be sucked into an engine, maybe some chianed up squigs on the wings as bombs...perhaps some tusks.

it's a good start, it just needs to be more orky


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Yeah I got the basic bits for it from bits and kits as I don't actually have any other Ork bits about. 

I was thinking of going with Death Skullz, I like the idea behind them looting everything and I have some Leman Russ tanks and other vehicles lying around that I thought I could loot, just need to get hold of some bits. 

I love gretchin's wasn't sure whether to get some from GW or forgeworld though or try get some elsewhere.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Would some of these help?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It is still too....pretty? Clean? I picture lots of weapons, pipes, random holes, and more armor plating when I think looted. It is going to be amazing when it is done though, even if you just leave it as it is now.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Any advice on the clans? I originally picked the Death Skullz cause I thought their colour scheme would be easy to paint as I ain't the best painter, but should I do more with it?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got a good length of model ship chain still, where do you think it would be best to put it? I was thinking of rapping it it around the rear struts, but not sure.

Also going to make some panels and stuff out of my plastic card, but there will be little in the way of detail on them unless I scratch it on.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I say look at the Stompa for ideas, it is built along the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Trying to think of that modelling stuff that kind of looks like metal mesh thats on the stompa but I can't for the life of me figure out what it's called. That stuff with the small tiny holes in it that looks like fencing or something.

Kind of like this but plastic


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You can get mesh from hardware stores or art stores for cheaper most likely.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Something like this do you think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3m-FINE-A..._Crafts_EH&hash=item484637913e#ht_1935wt_1163

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Modelling...fts_EH&var=&hash=item1c27f9c1e1#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Stuff like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Win...velTickets_Accessories_RL&hash=item4164b1f51a

Would probably work just as well.

Edit: But yes what you posted would work just fine, I am just a cheap bastard and would attempt to find it local.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

GUBBINS AND WIRES! GUBBIN IT UP BOSS! It is very cool though and now with the flyers rules it would be a lot better.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

On the clan thing, I was thinking one of the following:

Deathskulls: They steal and loot everything, only to sell it off almost immediately. (Blue and black paint job, distinctive and fairly easy.)

Bad moonz: They are rich. Very rich. They have the biggest, nicest and generally best vehicles and weapons. (Yellow + Black paint job, can be a little tricky on little details, but on a big thing like a valkyrie that won't really be a problem.)

Evil Sunz: They like to go fast. Paint it red, red one's go faster. Proven fact. (Easiest paint job, as much red as physically possible, with a few metal bits.)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, think I've decided on Death Skullz. 

Btw was thinking of looting some sentinels to act as Killer Kans, would this work?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure if you're still looking for that plastic mesh, but it's called "plastic canvas." It's used for needlecraft.

If you've decided on Death Skullz, remember that they stole it/looted it from someone else so some of the prior paint job may still be visible.

I can see sentinels as killa kans--are you planning on cutting down their long legs into something more stubby?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I wasn't sure, I was going to add loads of Ork bits to it like wrecking balls and rocket launchers and additional armour plates etc.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Sentinels work great as killa kans, grots from the plastic kit fit perfectly inside. As for the Valkyrie, definitely needs more orkiness, but off to a great start!

Oh, Idea! What if you strapped an ork under the wing and gave him a rokkit launcha as one of the Valkyrie weapons?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye, Sentinels work great as Kans, and SM Dreadnoughts as Deff Dreads 

Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Little update on what I've done, waiting for more bits to turn up soon, so more piping and grills going to be put on it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think if yah yanked the turbines off and put one massive one on top that might make it look majorly Ork. Or take the engines from their buggies and place like 3 of them in a row in each turbine cowl. They like big engines


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got some of that modelling wire mesh, was wondering whether you think I should put some over the pilots cockpit after I paint the orc, to give it a "window" rather than leaving it bare.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

mesh on the cockpit would be cool, keeps da bigger birds outta yer teef.

There those pipes cross over in the back, you should wrap some wire around the join. Just some thin metal wire. Strip the paper off a twist-tie and use that. You can use it in other places too to make it look like stuff is just lashed on.

Thin strips of paper thin styrene make great duct tape. If you use plastic cement to coat the underside it softens it up enough to make it conform to what's under it just- like tape would as well. Leave the ends unglued and bent up a little, maybe rough up the edge with your nippers to make a jagged tear.

I did it on my rhino trukk conversion and it really helped sell the de-armored look


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Get your hands on the grot turret from the battlewagon kit and add it to the top of the hull. The tusks from the kans or deff dred kits would be sexy too, jutting from the front all menacing like.

And got's, need hapless grots infesting the dangerous parts.

Other than that, great idea and one I may borrow to build one for my sons orks.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You gotta have a squig chewing on some wires on one of the wings. Also a spotter grot bolted to the outside to help the pilot pick out targets. I think I would have put a ork in the back chucking out some bombs you know for precision bombing.  *LIKE THIS*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting the grots from fw and choosing the two I've circled in the picture, the one with the ammo is going to be at one of the doors about to drop it, the other is going to stuck to the side of the aircraft somewhere and I may add 1 or 2 others as well but not sure yet.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Taken the suggested ideas on board btw 

Anyway here's what I've done in the mean time while waiting for other bits to turn up.

*Killa Kan* (Although if I add an additional close combat weapon and another ranged weapon it could pass as a deff dread?)









*Looted Wagon*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Latest update on what I've done, including starting to paint my Killer Kan. Waiting for a grot turret to come to put on top of the Valkyrie, then I'll spray it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome, lookin good


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Last bits (apart from additional grots) turned up today and and adding the turret and some horns on the front, I sprayed it along with all the other looted stuff I've made which includes three killa kans out of sentinels, a looted wagon with boomgun out of a leman russ and a looted wagon out of a Chimera. I've also ordered some more bits from bits and kits so I can make a deff dread out of a space marine dreadnought


----------

